# Rechnen (rechner) mit Textfeldern Anfänger Teil1



## Lockpicker (18. März 2005)

*Brauche Hilfe,Rechnen (Rechner) mit Textfeldern Anfänger Teil1*

Hallo erstmal,

Versuche nen simplen Rechner zu Basteln für ein Online Game zum ausrechnen ner Angriffs und Verteidigungswerte. Wollte nicht immer den Win Rechner benutzen.

Hab seit 2 Tagen mir schon so einiges durchgelesen und beispiele kopiert und mit reingepackt, versucht es so für mich zu verändern... aber ich hab da anscheinend echt nicht das Verständnis dafür.

Ewt kann mir ja wer weiterhelfen und möglichst das so erklären das ich das auch verstehe.

die Oberfläche hab ich soweit fertig.

das was ich mittlerweile geschrieben habe dürfte wohl recht unübersichtlich sein und nicht weiterhelfen aber ich setzt es mal rein, ewt hab ich ja nen teil schon mal richtig.

###################################
So bis hier hin läuft es schonmal... 

Am besten wäre wenn er das in Echtzeit ausrechnet, also wenn man bei  AnzahlAP 100 eingibt direkt bei Text1 60 erscheint, aber ein Button  Rechne kann ich ja noch einfügen


Danke im Voraus


----------

